# Jack Cravelle



## Pablo (Aug 27, 2017)

There used to be lots of Jack Cravelle in Bayou Grande. Where did they go? Where can I find them? Looking for some fighting action.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*They'll be here soon...*

When the menhaden mature and the mullet come back in...


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

They been cruising the Navarre pier for a week. Sunrise and >2 hours.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I was surprised by a 30 pounder in about 40 feet of water off Fort Morgan. The Bonita were breaking on small bait, and I was throwing a spoon on a fairly light spinning rod to catch them for bait. I had two, threw again at the group, and was quite surprised when the fish just kept running. Unfortunately, he did not get off, so I wasted about 30 minutes on that big dude.


----------



## Pablo (Aug 27, 2017)

Sounds like fun to me!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Sounds like fun to me!!!




Not my idea of fun any longer. I wrestled with one for over three hours Saturday. It whipped me big time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HReid (Feb 28, 2018)

lobsterman said:


> Not my idea of fun any longer. I wrestled with one for over three hours Saturday. It whipped me big time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3 hours? geeze. I could see them not being fun when you hook them on the wrong rod/reel. Probably a good idea to tie in a section of lighter tippet so you can break em off next time instead of being stuck in a 3 hour fight.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

HReid said:


> 3 hours? geeze. I could see them not being fun when you hook them on the wrong rod/reel. Probably a good idea to tie in a section of lighter tippet so you can break em off next time instead of being stuck in a 3 hour fight.


I had it on a 15 pound combo and 15 pound braid and fluoro leader. It was a beast.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

They're fun on a fly-rod. I don't use a fly, I use fresh l-y's on fly-rod, reel, line. Just have a lot of line and be ready to chase it to recover line. Always had good luck in Escambia Bay.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

CurDog said:


> They're fun on a fly-rod. I don't use a fly, I use fresh l-y's on fly-rod, reel, line. Just have a lot of line and be ready to chase it to recover line. Always had good luck in Escambia Bay.




Enjoy, I don’t want no rematch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> Enjoy, I don’t want no rematch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Really fun. I was trying for a Fl record on a fly-rod/line. Haven't tried it in a long while tho.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have caught them to 55 pounds but this one spanked me big time. Not to mention he drug me all over the bay and into boat traffic 3 different times. He hound dogged on me and I could not get him up. The only reason I didn’t cut him off was I wanted the lure back, but he crushed it so it sinks now instead of top water. I figure he was a tad over 50 inches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have fought several for 2+ hours on 20# spinning tackle. They are the strongest fish # for # that I have ever caught.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

CurDog said:


> They're fun on a fly-rod. Just have a lot of line and be ready to chase it to recover line.


Many years ago I had watched a school of really big ones daisy chaining in a particular spot for a couple of days in a row. The fly rod world record for 20 lb tippet was only around 20 pounds at the time and these fish all looked to be considerably bigger than that. Piece of cake. I thought for sure that I could get the motor cranked and follow if needed before I got spooled. Ha! Fly line and backing disappeared in less time than it takes to tell it.


----------

